# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Abdülhamid II Kimdir?

## ceyda

438.jpg
Sultan İkinci Abdülhamid 21 Eylül 1842 tarihinde İstanbul'da doğdu. Babası Sultan Birinci Abdülmecid, annesi Tir-i Müjgan Kadın Efendi'dir. Annesi Çerkezdir. Sultan İkinci Abdülhamid çok küçük yaşta iken annesini kaybettiği için öksüz büyüdü ve onu üvey annesi Piristu Kadın yetiştirdi. Çocukluğunda çok zayıf bir bünyeye sahip olan Sultan İkinci Abdülhamid sık sık hasta olurdu. Babasının padişahlığı sırasında bu durumu yüzünden özel ilgi gördü. Çok hoşgörülü bir ortamda büyüdü. Kültür derslerinin yanında musiki dersleri aldı ve piyano çalmayı öğrendi. Bekarlığı sırasında çok serbest bir hayat yaşayan Sultan İkinci Abdülhamid, evlendikten sonra tüm boş zamanını ailesiyle, çocuklarıyla geçirmeye başladı. Sultan İkinci Abdülhamid, yıkılmak üzere olan Osmanlı İmparatorluğunu 33 yıl ayakta tutmayı başarmış büyük bir padişahtır. Dindar bir insan olan Sultan İkinci Abdülhamid ibadetlerini aksatmazdı. Hayırsever ve cömert bir insan olan Sultan İkinci Abdülhamid, sıradan bir vatandaş gibi yaşardı. Yunan seferi sırasında, kendisine hazinede yeterli para bulunmadığı söylenince, atalarından kalma şahsi servetinden masrafları karşılamış, devletten beş kuruş almamıştı. Boş vakitlerini marangozhanede geçirir, harika eşyalar yapar, bunları sattırır ve parasını fakire fukaraya dağıttırırdı. Son derece şefkatli bir insan olan Sultan İkinci Abdülhamid'in kendisini öldürmek isteyenleri bağışlaması, dünya siyaset tarihinde görülmemiş bir olaydır. Sultan İkinci Abdülhamid, kültüre önem vermiş ve eğitim konusunda hizmet verecek birçok mekan yaptırmıştır. Üniversiteler, Güzel Sanatlar Akademisi, Ticaret ve Ziraat Okulları kuran Sultan İkinci Abdülhamid, ilk ve orta dereceli okullar, dilsiz ve kör okulları, kız meslek okulları da yaptırmıştır. Vilayetlere liseler, kazalara ortaokullar kurmakla beraber, ilkokulları köylere kadar ulaştırdı. İstanbul'da Şişli Etfal Hastahanesini ve Darülaceze'yi kendi şahsi parasıyla yaptırdı. Hamidiye adı verilen nefis içme suyunu borularla İstanbul'a getirtti. Karayollarını Anadolu içlerine kadar uzatan Sultan İkinci Abdülhamid, Bağdat'a ve Medine'ye kadar da demiryolları döşetmiştir. Büyük şehirlere atlı tramvay hatları döşetti. 

BİRİNCİ MEŞRUTİYET 
İttihat ve Terakki Cemiyeti ileri gelenleri, Balkanlar'da ard arda çıkan isyanlar ve giderek çoğalan ülke bunalımlarını bahane ederek Sultan Abdülaziz'i tahttan indirip yerine Sultan Beşinci Murad'ı padişah yapmışlardı. Kısa bir süre sonra Sultan Murad'ın hasta olduğunun anlaşılmasından sonra yerine Sultan İkinci Abdülhamit getirildi. Avrupa ile olan ilişkiler sonucu Osmanlı Devletinde de bir aydın sınıf oluşmuştu. İttihat ve Terakki Cemiyeti bu aydınların sözcüsü gibi çalışıyor ve Meşruti yönetimin gelmesiyle ülkede bir rahatlama olacağına inanıyorlardı. Sultan İkinci Abdülhamid tahta çıkmadan önce Meşrutiyeti ilan edeceğini vadetmişti. Padişah olur olmaz bu sözünü tuttu ve 23 Aralık 1876'da Osmanlıların ilk anayasası olan Kanun-i Esasi'yi ilan etti. İlan edilen I. Meşrutiyet çok uzun sürmedi. Mithat Paşa padişahların yetkilerini kısıtlamak istiyordu. Bu durumdan rahatsız olan Sultan İkinci Abdülhamid, Sultan Abdülaziz'in öldürülmesinden sorumlu tuttuğu Mithat Paşa'yı sadrazamlıktan azletti ve sürgüne gönderdi. Osmanlı-Rus savaşı ve Meclisteki Mebusların aralarındaki çekişmeleri yüzünden meclis çalışamaz hale gelmişti. Sultan Abdülhamid meclisi tatil ettiğini açıkladı (1878). 

1877-1878 OSMANLI-RUS SAVAŞI (93 HARBİ) 
Osmanlı-Rus gerginliği Paris Antlaşmasıyla aşılmıştı ama Rusya bu durumdan memnun değildi. Çünkü bu antlaşmada var olan Karadeniz'in tarafsızlığı ilkesi Rusya'nın çıkarlarına ters düşüyordu. Ayrıca Rusya Slav ırkından olan uluslar arasında yaymaya çalıştığı Panislavizm hareketlerine hız vermişti. Bosna-Hersek, Sırbistan, Karadağ ve Bulgaristan'da ayaklanmalar çıktı. Yeni bir savaştan çekinen Avrupalılar bir konferans düzenlediler. Konferans devam ederken Osmanlı Devleti, Birinci Meşrutiyeti ilan etti. Osmanlı Devleti İstanbul Konferansı'nda alınan kararları kabul etmedi. Çünkü müzakerelerde Bosna'ya, Hersek'e ve Bulgaristan'a muhtariyet verilmesini, Sırbistan ve Karadağ'dan Osmanlı kuvvetlerinin çekilmesini istediler. Avrupalılar Londra'da yeni bir konferans topladılarsa da savaşa engel olunamadı. Savaş, Rusların Balkanlarda Tunayı geçerek Osmanlı topraklarına saldırmasıyla başladı. Doğu'da ise Arpaçay'ı geçen Ruslar, Kars ve Ardahan'ı ele geçirdiler. Rus ordusunu Gazi Ahmet Muhtar Paşa Erzurum'da durdurdu. Batı'da, Gazi Osman Paşa Plevne'de Rus saldırılarına uzunca bir süre başarıyla karşı koydu ise de gerekli yardımı alamadı. Ruslar Plevne ve Sapkayı geçtiler. Böylece Edirne yolu Ruslara açılmış oluyordu. Rus Ordusu'nun Yeşilköy'e kadar gelmesi üzerine Osmanlı Devleti barış istedi. 

OSMANLI DEVLETİ'NİN DAĞILMASI 
Berlin Antlaşması'ndan sonra Osmanlı Devleti dağılma sürecine girmiştir. Balkanlarda yaşayan ulusların bağımsızlıklarını kazanmaya başlamaları ve ardından Rusya ile yapılan savaş neticesinde imzalanan antlaşmalarla Osmanlı Devleti o görkemli devirlerini aramaktaydı. Rusya'nın Akdeniz'e açılması ihtimalini öne süren İngilizler Kıbrıs'ı işgal etti. Osmanlı Devleti toprak mülkiyeti kendisinde kalmak şartı ile adayı geçici olarak İngiltere'ye devretti. Fransa, Cezayir'e yerleştikten sonra gözünü Tunus'a dikmişti. Berlin Konferansında aradığı fırsatı ele geçiren Fransa, Tunus'u işgal etti. Osmanlı Devletinin Protestosu sonuç vermedi. Fransızların Tunus'u işgal etmeleri üzerine İngilizler de harekete geçti. 1869 yılında Süveyş Kanalının açılması Mısır'ın Jeopolitik konumunu artırmıştı. Bu durum Mısır üzerindeki İngiliz ve Fransız rekabetini hızlandırdı. Mısır Hıdivi İsmail Paşa Mısır'ı iyi idare edemiyor ekonomik problemler halkın Avrupalı tüccarların işyerlerine saldırmalarına yol açıyordu. Bu gelişmeleri bahane eden İngiltere Mısır'ı işgal etti (1882). Yunanistan'ın bağımsızlık kazanmasından sonra Giritli Rumlar Yunanistan'a bağlanmak istedi. Osmanlı Devleti bunu kabul etmedi. Çıkan isyan bastırıldı. Yunanistan'ın Girit'e asker çıkarması üzerine Osmanlı Devleti Yunanistan'a savaş açtı. Teselya bölgesinde yapılan savaşta, Gazi Ethem Paşa komutasındaki Osmanlı Kuvvetleri Yunanlıları bozguna uğrattı(1897). Avrupalı devletlerin araya girmesiyle bir antlaşma imzalandı. Bu antlaşma ile Girit'e muhtariyet verildi. 1908 yılında Yunanistan adayı yeniden işgal etti. Balkan Savaşlarından sonra Girit tamamıyla elimizden çıktı. Bosna-Hersek'in idaresi Berlin Antlaşmasıyla geçici olarak Avusturya'ya verilmişti. Sultan İkinci Abdülhamid'in İkinci Meşrutiyeti ilan etmesinden sonra yaşanan karışıklıklar sonunda Avusturya bu bölgeyi resmen topraklarına kattı. Osmanlı Devleti Yeni Pazar sancağı bizde kalmak şartı ile bunu kabul etmek zorunda kaldı(1908). Berlin Antlaşmasıyla üç bölgeye ayrılan Bulgaristan Prenslik haline gelmiş Doğu Rumeli ve Makedonya ıslahat yapılmak şartıyla Osmanlı Devletinde kalmıştı. 1885'de Doğu Rumeli'de isyanlar çıktı. Bulgaristan Doğu Rumeliyi Kendisine bağladığını ilan etti. II. Meşrutiyet'in ilanından sonra Bulgaristan bağımsızlığına kavuştu ve Doğu Rumeli'yi de içine alan bir Bulgaristan Krallığı kuruldu (1908). 

İKİNCİ MEŞRUTİYET 
Meşrutiyet yanlıları Jön Türkler adı altında çalışmalara başlamışlar ve padişah Sultan İkinci Abdülhamid'e Meşrutiyeti tekrar ilan etmesi için baskı yapmaya başlamışlardı. Daha çok Makedonya'da örgütlenen İttihat ve Terakki Partisi ileri gelenleri beraberindekilerle ayaklanmaya başladılar bu isyanların daha da büyümesinden çekinen Sultan İkinci Abdülhamid, Meşrutiyeti İkinci kez ilan etti (23 Temmuz 1908). İkinci Meşrutiyetin ilanı ile; ülkede asayiş ve güven ortamı kurulmuş, sansür kaldırılarak basına serbestlik tanınmış, hürriyet ve güven ortamı kurulmuş, siyasi partiler oluşmaya başlamış, Kanun-i Esasi yürürlüğe girmiş ve anayasa üzerinde önemli değişiklikler yapılmış ve Türk halkı ikinci kez yönetime padişah yanında katılma imkanı bulmuştur. 

31 MART OLAYI 
Meşrutiyetin yeniden ilanından sonra çeşitli gruplar arasında çekişmeler ve tartışmalar başlamıştı. Meşrutiyete karşı olanlar avcı taburları ile birleşerek İstanbul'da büyük bir İsyan başlattı. Selanik'ten gelen hareket ordusu bu isyanı bastırdı. Tarihimize 31 Mart vakası olarak geçen bu olaydan sonra İttihat ve Terakki Partisi daha da güçlendi ve bu olaydan dolayı sorumlu tutulan Sultan İkinci Abdülhamit tahttan indirildi. Sultan İkinci Abdülhamid'in yerine Sultan Mehmed Reşad padişah oldu. 

İMAR ÇALIŞMALARI (MİMARİ) 
Kültür, Sanat ve Mimari gibi konulara önem veren ve ince ruhlu bir padişah olan Sultan İkinci Abdülhamid döneminde, özellikle yabancı mimarların faaliyetleri göze çarpar. Sultan İkinci Abdülhamid'in padişahlığı döneminde yerli ve yabancı mimarların yaptıkları mimari çalışmalardan bazıları şunlardı; İstanbul Arkeoloji Müzesi, Eski Şark Eserleri Müzesi, Yüksek Ticaret Merkezi, Tarabya İtalyan Sefareti, Haydarpaşa Tıbbiye Mektebi, Düyun-ı Umumiye ve Karaköy Osmanlı Bankası, Karaköy Palas iş hanı, Maçka Palas, Ankara İş Bankası, İstanbul Maçka İtalyan Sefareti, Haydarpaşa Garı, Sultanahmet'de Alman Çeşmesi, Sirkeci Garı, Kütahya Ulu Camii, İstanbul Yıldız Hamidiye Camii, Cihangir Camii.

----------

